# help!!! should i have a laparoscopy before treatment again??



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hi again,

im proving to be a bit of a head melt on here 

after havin treatment around 3yrs ago n unfortunatley ending in m/c not to mention i have a new partner,i was wondering would it be wise to have my second laparoscopy (1st one 6 years ago) before we carryout treatment again...

i have been given 2 different opions..

yes; as you r giving yourself a cleanout by getting sum endometriosis lasered 

and 

no; because lap tests can leave tissue scarring which indeed makes it even more difficult to acheive pregnancy  

i have my appointment on wednesday week with my consultant in lagan valley,i would just like to come across as if i have a clue... considering he IS a man that dosent feel our pain of endo n not acheiving our goal in parenthood!!!

thanks people,hope yas can help me xxx


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Hi huni

I think that it's a decision only you can make but I would def discuss it with dr before I decide anything
Good luck 


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

aww thanks for your wee reply...

im so sorry to read your wee history breif there 

i no how you feel,altho it may be of no consolation,think positive and look at the the plus side that yous actually got a stage further by acheiving pregnancy that time....im sorry if i sound mean but it helped me cope a little...

good luck missus....xxxx


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

hi icsi - just thought id throw my twopence in     
i have severe endo and badly damaged tubes & i have bad scar tissue - ive had 2 laps, 1st one i had done in 2008 (i think) then put on clomid for 9 months but that didnt work. 2nd one was when it was just before i had my 1st ivf  - i went in for a routine scan and they found i had hydrosalpings in my tubes which means it was constantly full with fluid leaking into my womb so i couldnt have my ivf until my tube was clipped - i had that done in June 2009 and then started my IVF in august with egg collection in sept - we were extremely lucky and were successful on our 1st go now have a wonderful little girl who is 15months old.......  and im 14 weeks preg with baby no 2 which was a HUGE surprise natural BFP - i was told i would never conceive naturally so there you go...  
just thought id let you know my story - having a 2nd lap wont necessarily damage your chances of becoming preg, it certainely didnt for me xxx

wish you all the succcess in the world    

Nicola xxx


----------



## Tuckeiller (Mar 26, 2011)

I also have severe endo, stage 4 with a frozen pelvis, and have now undergone two laps.  I am due to start ICSI at the end of the month, so I will have to wait and see.  I have no regrets about the second lap as they also discovered like Nicola I had fluid leaking in my tube, which apparently can prevent an embie from implanting.  I guess that is what went wrong last time  .  Fingers crossed we are ok now   

I would say if you go for a second lap, make sure they are a specialist in endo, not just a general gyne surgeon.  There is a big difference, and they way they 'treat' it can differ two.  I had mine cut rather than lazered, less scaring and more accurate.  A friend had hers lazered by a private clinic and was back six months later to my surgeon, who confirmed it had not all be removed the first time 

Only you can decide what is best, but try to get as much information as possible to enable you to make an informed decision.


----------



## mccrea74 (Apr 18, 2011)

I wonder can i ask a similar question. My first laparoscopy in 2008 was normal except for a comment that said "possible adhesions on anterior abdomial wall but in hindsight that was *probably* due to initial insufflation of a small amount of gas"
3years later im worried a 2nd laparoscopy is needed


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hi mcrea,

i was just with my consultant (dr manderson) at lagan valley yday,

the breif,
he said my lap and dye test was ok from 2006,i had minor endiometriosis but no sign of pco or anything else thank goodness and the dye run through so my tubes are open 
i went on to tell him that although my periods are every month,they cause great pain n im usually very sick and moody especially the week before it's due,
he basically said there is not much he can do regarding pmt as its normal symptoms a solution is to take the pill,obviously this is not an issue as im ttc,
so...

he recommended,i take vitamin b6 as it is very good for mood swings ect thank flip as my dp has just about had enuff lol and i think he will be buying me this vitamin by the lorry load  
im due to have another lap in november as he just wants to see if the endo is reoccuring so fingers crossed,

id rather wait anyway as im due to have treatment again in the short run,so getting these we minor problems sorted will be of benefit hopefully!!!
im sorry i havent been able to answer your question directlybut if you feel you need another i would defo try get an appointment with your gynaecologist!!!
good luck and any other questions,feel free,
xxxx


----------

